# Film ins Internet stellen - Welcher Codec?



## Marius Heil (11. Mai 2006)

Hi,

ich habs immer noch nicht geschafft meinen Film endlich ins Internet zu stellen,...
Den Speicherplatz hab ich jetzt, ich lads endweder per GMX oder per GmailDrive hoch.
Mein Film geht ca 36 min und hat Standart PAL Auflösung.
Ich würde ihn gerne in der Auflösung lassen und ins Internet hochladen, sodass er auf ca 500 MB kommt, das wäre ganz passabel.
Habs mal mit DivX probiert, as führte zu sonderbar verwaschenen Bildern,....
Weiß jemand, welchen Codec ich nehmen soll, der das eingermaßen klein bekommt und den die anderen auf ihrem PC haben?


Marius


----------



## Dennis Wronka (12. Mai 2006)

Also wenn Du moeglichst alle User erreichen willst ohne zu die Installation irgendeines Codecs vorauszusetzen waere wohl MPEG1 nicht schlecht. Das kann im Grunde mit so gut wie jedem Player unter wohl jedem OS abgespielt werden. MPEG2 waere qualitativ besser, aber wenn ich mich recht erinnere braucht es unter Windows zusaetzliche Software wie z.B. den VLC, um es abspielen zu koennen.


----------



## Dr Dau (12. Mai 2006)

Hallo!

Ich würde auch zu MPEG1 raten.
Hierzu würde ich das VCD (PAL) Format wählen.....
Video: MPEG1, Auflösung 352x288, Ratio 4:3 625 Lines, Framerate 25 f/s, konstante Bitrate (CBR) 1150 kb/s.
Audio: MPEG1 Layer 2, Samplingfrequenz 44100 Hz, Bitrate 224 kb/s.
So kommst Du auf ca. 10,2 MB pro Minute Film, bei 36 Minuten sind es also ca. 370 MB.

So lässt sich der Film auf jedem MPEG1 fähigen Softwareplayer (z.b. Windows Media Player) und jedem Standaloneplayer (früher reine VCD Player, heute meist (selbst billige) DVD Player) abspielen.
Bei z.b. DivX oder MPEG2 währe dieses nicht gewährleistet.

Allerdings solltest Du das richtige Programm zum erstellen eines MPEG1 wählen.
Nero z.b. bietet zwar die Möglichkeit einen Film zu konvertieren, jedoch ist die Qualität (mit verlaub) unter aller Sau.
Ich persönlich bevorzuge TMPGEnc Plus, ist zwar kostenpflichtig, macht dafür aber auch MPEG2.
Wenn Dir jedoch MPEG1 ausreicht, kannst Du auch den TMPGEnc in der Free Edition nehmen.

Und bevor nun jemand auf dumme Gedanken kommt.....
Nein, es sind keine Raubkopien, sondern meine (ca.) 8.000 (in Worten: achttausend) VHS Kasetten, welche ich Stück für Stück auf CD und/oder DVD verbanne.
Darunter sind nicht nur TV Aufnahmen, sondern auch Sicherungskopienen meiner (damals teuren) Kaufkasetten und natürlich jede Menge privater Aufnahmen (Hi-8 Kamera).

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## chmee (13. Mai 2006)

hmm, das vcd-Format ist von der Qualität doch schon längst obsolet.
Und das Full-PAL-Format beherrscht es auch nicht; soweit ich das
verstanden habe, besteht MH darauf in 720*576 zu bleiben. Ich würde 
es trotz des ersten Eindrucks nochmal mit Divx versuchen. Oder mit
WMV9 (VC1). Beide sollten in einer Bitrate von etwa 1600kBit ( + 128kBit mp3-Audio )
eine vernünftige Qualität erreichen. Jedenfalls besser als VCD-Mpeg1.
Und das bei voller und nicht halber Auflösung.

mfg chmee


----------



## Dr Dau (13. Mai 2006)

@chmee, kommt immer drauf an.....
So kann man aus einem hochauflösendem DivX in miserabler Qualität mit VCD u.U. ein durchaus bessres Ergebins erziehlen.
Zudem hat VCD den Vorteil dass es auf jedem Standardplayer lauffähig ist..... was weder bei DivX noch bei WMV gewährleistet ist.
Mal abgesehn davon, weiss ich auch nicht ob es z.b. den WMV Codec für z.b. Mac oder Linux gibt.

Wenn er unbedingt hochauflösend bleiben will, würde ich eher MPEG2 (SVCD oder DVD) nehmen..... aber auch da ist nicht gewährleistet dass jeder Standardplayer damit umgehen kann.
Zumindest aber sollte es möglich sein einen MPEG2 fähigen Software Player zu bekommen.
Die Datenmenge für DVD habe ich nicht im Kopf, aber für SVCD fällt die doppelte Datenmenge an als wie für VCD.

Soll der Film auch auf einem Standalone Player lauffähig sein und trotzdem hochauflösend, würde ich das DVD Format wählen.
Denn nicht jeder Standalone DVD Player ist dazu in der Lage auch SVCD abzuspielen..... obwohl beides MPEG2 ist.

Standard PAL Auflösung ist relativ..... spricht er von der Auflösung die ein TV hat?
Denn 352x288 ist auch eine Standard PAL Auflösung..... für VCD.

Alles in allem sollte erstmal geklärt werden was genau bezweckt werden soll.
Schliesslich würde eine noch so gute Qualität und noch so hohe Auflösung nichts bringen, wenn man sich den Film auf einem Pocket TV ansieht.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (13. Mai 2006)

Also wenn es nicht MPEG sein soll, dann doch eher DivX, oder besser die freie Variante XviD. Denn diese Codecs sind doch meist verfuegbar. WMV ist halt so eine Sache, auch wenn man, mit Binary-Codecs (pfui), WMV unter Linux abspielen kann, aber es ist einfach nicht so portabel wie andere Codecs, vor allem eben MPEG.
Ausserdem muss ein Video welches im Internet veroeffentlicht wird nicht dem VCD-Standard entsprechen, es kann durchaus eine hoehere Bitrate und Aufloesung haben.


----------



## Dr Dau (13. Mai 2006)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ausserdem muss ein Video welches im Internet veroeffentlicht wird nicht dem VCD-Standard entsprechen, es kann durchaus eine hoehere Bitrate und Aufloesung haben.


Stimmt, allerdings ist die Frage offen was mit dem Film bezweckt werden soll.
Allein das hochladen erfüllt ja nicht wirklich einen Zweck. 
Sicherlich soll der Film ja runter geladen werden.....
Einen so doch relativ langen Film brennt man aber meist auf CD/DVD (Thema Datensicherung)..... oder löscht ihn wieder (weil man "nur mal gucken" wollte).
Wenn man ihn aber eh brennt, währe es sicherlich sinnvoller wenn er gleich ein möglichst kompatibles Format hat..... und da währen wir wieder bei VCD. 
Was für ein Teufelskreis.


----------



## Marius Heil (13. Mai 2006)

Ok, das ganze hat sich erledigt 
MPEG 1, halbe PAL Auflösung, nicht allzudolle Qualität aber zumutbar.
Hier ne kleine Anleitung zum Download:
Wow, ich habs endlich geschafft einen gescheiten Codec zu finden, 
MPEG 1 jetzt und das ganze auf nen Webserver hochgeladen. 
Ihr könnt euch den Film nun herunterladen und anschauen, das geht wie folgt:
1. Klickt auf diesen Link: http://service.gmx.net/mc/0wLO0Wf8yjgPFLUhYVeFZhnS16qPXV
2.Klickt auf den Button: GMX MediaCenter starten (Ihr dürft keinen Popupblocker haben)
3 drückt auf das kleine Kästchen vor online klei... um es zu makieren
4. Drückt auf Datei==>Download
5. Ihr solltet den Film jetzt herunterladen können
6. Viel Spass beim Anschauen
7. Um das ganze in der Größe akzeptabl zu halten hat es nur noch die halbe Auflösung und ist etwas kompremiert.

Schaut ihn euch an und sagt mir ob er euch gefallen hat 
(Ich erstell dazu nen Extra Thread, schreibts doch bitte da rein.)


Marius


----------



## chmee (14. Mai 2006)

Muss nochmal meinen Senf dazu abgeben:

Wenn die Auflösung schon verändert wurde, weil es scheinbar doch nicht so
wichtig war, dann hätte ich ein Mpeg4-Format genommen. 

1. Es gibt zu jedem OS nen Mpeg4-Codec, zB Divx oder Xvid
2. Mpeg1 ist alt alt alt --- und sieht in VCD wirklich schlimm aus,
verglichen mit der Datenrate.
3. Wenn jemand weiss, wie er diese Datei runter zu laden hat, dann spricht das
für ein gewisses KnowHow am Rechner. Und dann kennt dieser auch Divx und
hat sicherlich auch einen DVD-Player im Wohnzimmer mit Divx-Unterstützung.



Nichts für Ungut, möchte hiermit nur aufklären, dass man Mpeg1 langsam streichen
kann. Oder encodet hier noch jemand in Indeo oder Cinepak ?

mfg chmee


----------



## Dennis Wronka (15. Mai 2006)

Eine Datei runterzuladen ist doch noch etwas anderes als dann angemessen handeln zu koennen wenn sie nicht einfach im MediaPlayer abspielbar ist. Wenn z.B. XviD genutzt wird, dann gehoert ein dicker Hinweis auf die Seite, am besten mit Link zum Download.
Und es hat ganz sicher nicht jeder einen DivX-kompatiblen DVD-Player im Wohnzimmer, selbst wenn er/sie/es mehr als nur ein Standard-User ist. Ich z.B. hab keinen, seh auch keinen Grund warum ich mir einen kaufen sollte. Wenn ich mal ein DivX/XviD gucken will, dann mach ich das eben ueber den Rechner.
Aber ich spiel eh mit dem Gedanken den DVD-Player auszumustern und gegen einen kleinen Rechner auszutauschen. Der braucht ja, dank eMovix, nichtmal eine Festplatte haben.


----------



## Dr Dau (15. Mai 2006)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und es hat ganz sicher nicht jeder einen DivX-kompatiblen DVD-Player im Wohnzimmer, selbst wenn er/sie/es mehr als nur ein Standard-User ist. Ich z.B. hab keinen, seh auch keinen Grund warum ich mir einen kaufen sollte.


Mein DVD Player ist auch nicht DivX kompatibel.
Warum auch?
Es gibt zahlreiche Derivate zu MPEG4 die nicht alle zueinander kompatibel sind.
Und da ich nicht zu den Leuten gehöre die sich alle halbe Jahr neue Technik zulegt (egal ob PC oder Home Entertainment), sehe ich auch keinen Grund auf solche nicht Standards Rücksicht zu nehmen.

Klar, MPEG1 ist uralt..... dafür garantiert es aber ein Höchstmass an Kompatibilität.
Ich weiss ja nicht ob ihr euch den Film angesehen habt.
Ich habe mir die ersten ca. 10 Minuten angesehen und bin der Meinung dass jede Rücksicht auf die Auflösung und oder Bildqualität rausgeschmissene Mühe währen.
Die Effekte sind zwar ganz witzig gemacht, allerdings ist permanent ein weisser Rand um die Leute.
Die Sprache hört sich an wie im Badezimmer oder so (Hall).
Die Übergänge ganz zu Anfang, wo der Typ immer mit den Fingern schnippt, sehen so aus als wenn der Film jedesmal stehen bleiben würde.
Wenn solche oder ähnliche Mankos beseitig wurden kann man sich über eine möglichst verlustfreie konvertierung in ein bestimmtes Format machen..... und zwar erst dann.
Alles andere währe rausgeschmissene Zeit und würde die User nur unnötig verärgern, weil dieser oder jener User den Film mangels passendem Codec evtl. garnicht sehen kann.
Wenn ein gewisser Qualitätsstandard erreicht wurde und mit den Filmen ein bestimmtes Klientel angesprochen werden soll, dann währen diese Leute sicherlich auch dazu bereit sich dauerhaft mit einem bestimmten Codec abzugeben (der dann natürlich nicht ständig wechseln sollte).

Auch mit MPEG1 kann man eine hervorragende Qualität erreichen..... wenn man die richtigen Programme verwendet und genug Geduld hat.
Begriffe wie "in Echtzeit konvertieren" sind dann natürlich taboo.
Bei mir dauert das konvertieren in VCD mitunter bis zu 6-8 Stunden (Spitzenzeit lag bisher bei rund 14 Stunden) für einen ca. 90 Minütigen Film..... dafür kann sich die Qulität aber durchaus auch mit der von SVCD (u.U. sogar mit der von DVD) messen.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (15. Mai 2006)

Also wenn ich etwas fuer mich selbst konvertiere (was nicht mehr allzu oft vorkommt, ausser Aufnahmen von der VideoCam) dann nehm ich in der Regel MPEG2. Entweder dem SVCD-Standard folgend oder eben als DVD. Je nachdem wie lang die zu konvertierende Aufnahme ist.
Wuerde ich einen Film fuer das Internet konvertieren waere es wie gesagt wahrscheinlich MPEG1, wenn es noetig sein sollte auch mit hoeherer Aufloesung und Bitrat als fuer VCDs vorgesehen.

Aber wie gesagt, ich werd wohl wenn ich mal ein paar Dollar uebrig hab aus billigen Teilen einen kleinen Rechner zusammenkloeppeln und den DVD-Player dann ersetzen.


----------

